# Engagement Photos in Las Vegas, NV



## ngaerlan (May 30, 2011)

Hello everyone !

This is for my Las Vegas residents of those who are familiar with shooting in Las Vegas. 

I was lucky enough to be asked by some good friends friends of mine to shoot their engagement photos! Any ideas on a great location to shoot them ? The bride is looking for lots of flowers and plants. I know a couple of good places but would love to present them with more options to pick from. 

Nino G. Photography
Nino Gaerlan Photography


----------



## CCericola (May 30, 2011)

The Bellagio has a nice botanical garden.


----------

